
Scheme Bricks - apgwoz
http://www.pawfal.org/dave/index.cgi?Projects/Scheme%20Bricks
======
mnemonicsloth
This looks like a potential solution to YC's handheld development RFS.

You can get a lot done in scheme by defining some continuations and passing
control around between them. The leaf-logic is small(er) compared to making
decisions about who gets control next. Most of what you wind up typing is
parens (which this approach mitagates) and function-name labels (which a
pointing interface would obviate).

You'd do large-scale navigation with adaptive zoom (similar to the "shape"
feature PLT already implements), and maybe add a heuristic search...

~~~
jcromartie
I've been playing with an S-expression editor using the iPhone's table view
controls. It works pretty well, but it doesn't have zooming to navigate, just
hierarchical navigation... but the higher levels give a summary of each child
expression.

------
jcromartie
This is a lot like a logic editor I once built for a web app. It was
definitely Lisp-inspired (although the back-end was Lua), and thanks to jQuery
I had it working pretty quickly with drag-and-drop and everything. It was
color-coded and everything.

